# Chained BLD solving



## mrCage (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi im not into blind solving myself. I woner if anyone has considered this alternative multi blind solving format.

Normally one memorises a predefined number of cubes and then go about soving them blindfold after inspection/memorising ALL the cubes.

What i thought about was the following. Do a normal single blindfold solve. If you solve it correctly then proceed to memorise/solve the next one. If this is solved correctly then just continue. Check how many you can solve before you have an incorrectly "solved" cube. One can put further time constraints on this chained solving - like 3 minutes pr solve or whatever time limit one prefers ... Stop solving when a cube is incorrectly solved or if the time runs out for a solve 

Have fun!

Per


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

Hehe, this is interesting bit it really just amounts to "how many BLD solves in a row can you get". I think Rowe Hessler did an average of 100 with only one DNF about 3/4 of the way through (he was deliberately going slowly, averaging 1:45 when he normally got 1:00ish), so he might have the record for this


----------



## Micael (Mar 21, 2009)

I just checked and there are no unofficial record for that.

I found in the official statistics that the "Blindfold 3x3x3 longest success streak" is hold by Clément Gallet with 31. It is impressive, though, it is not in a single session.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the most I've ever had (so far) is 14.

Considering I got 15/15 at the US Open, I guess that means I'm not as good at this as I am at regular multiBLD.  Actually, of course, the big reason for the difference is that you try to go much faster when doing single BLD solves, so there's a greater chance for mistakes.

And yes, Clément's record is really amazing. I'm totally in awe of it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 24, 2009)

I did nine in a row this morning on my way to work  . Then a passenger on the bus put his elbow (or was a backpack) in my cheek (not that hard) while executing the tenth so I was disturbed and got a dnf.


----------

